# Can I Transfer An Excel Macro To Another Computer?



## mickeyw3340 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have recorded an Excel macro that another person needs to use in the office. To keep from having to re record it on her PC, can it be transferred to another computer? Perhaps there is a utility somewhere to merge one personal.xls file into another, retaning data in the destination file, and only copying the data thet is different from the source file? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Can you not just copy it to Notepad, stick it on a floppy & paste it into a module at the other computer?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You can export the macro. 

In Excel press ALT + F11 to bring up the VB editor. In the project explorer window on the left you should see the module containing your macro code. Just right click the module and select "EXPORT." Export to a floppy or your network drive or even email the module to yourself.

Follow the same directions on the other computer except select the "IMPORT" options and point to your saved module.

Rollin


----------

